# Old photo with Crescent bike. Year/model?



## andybee75 (Apr 16, 2018)

Found this photo for sale. Does anyone know the year and model of the bike? It's a swedish photo, so there is a chance that it's an early swedish Crescent, but it looks US to me.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Apr 16, 2018)

.
    American company Western Wheel Works in Chicago (50,000 bicycles made in 1894) manufactured a more affordable bicycle line named "Crescent". There was a bicycle in progress and these bikes were exported to Sweden via a stockholder company Aktiebolaget Amerikansk Cycle Import, Eli Pettersson & August Lindblad. 
    In 1896 August and Eli imported 6,000 Crescent bicycles. Circa 1907-1908 AB Amerikansk Cycleimport started to produce bicycles with the name Crescent in their own factory in Sweden. It is unclear how they obtained the well known brand...


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Apr 16, 2018)

Here is my 1896 Crescent No.1.


----------



## bricycle (Apr 16, 2018)

I would say circa 1898


----------



## David Brown (Apr 16, 2018)

Looks like an early New Departure coaster brake. Did they have that in 98 ? I think it is closer to 1900.


----------



## andybee75 (Apr 17, 2018)

Yes, does look like a ND hub ca 1901-02, but also very similiar to the ABC hub that Pope used. This would be more likely used by Crescent, i guess? Actually thought that someone would nail the exact model and year by now...


----------

